# Which water soluble fertilizer, Humic



## Peterman (Mar 29, 2020)

I've been using these in my sprinkler system, but they're a little pricey. Just wondered what everyone else is using?


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

How do/did you setup your irrigation system to inject the humic acid?


----------



## Peterman (Mar 29, 2020)

I used this. Works really well.


----------

